# Can't stop these nems from multiplying



## sdergar (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello,

I bought one of these anemones a few years ago and now they are over taking my tank. Can someone identify them. Looking to sell them once I figure out what they are? Are they common? How much should I ask for them? Been reading how to move them off of rocks but is there a proven method. 

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Doesn't seem like the anemones are the only one taking over your system .... you've got a whole bunch of aiptasias as well!


----------



## sdergar (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm ordering some berghias for that problem. 

Steve


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

The anemones could be bubble tip anemones that aren't bubbling. If so, not uncommon and go on the forum here anywhere from 20.00 to 60.00 depending on size, price and how quickly you want to get rid of them. It's up to you.
Some stores will take them, so call around as well. The colour isn't very intense on the anemones, which is the desirable feature.
I would probably suggest getting peppermint shrimp to start with to deal with your aptasia issue because the aptasia are bigger and sometimes the berghia don't like to take out the big ones.
I saw peppermints this week at Coral Reef Shop and Big Show in Hamilton.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree with crayon, those look like bubble tips, I have peppermint shrimp that I can trade for anemones


----------



## sdergar (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the trade offer but I've not had any luck with peppermint shrimp. 

Is there any berghia stock in the GTA right now?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Big Show was expecting some berghia last Tuesday


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The big aiptasia you will have to manually take care of them...berghia work best on the little ones.

Nice RTAs


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

sdergar said:


> Thanks for the trade offer but I've not had any luck with peppermint shrimp.
> 
> Is there any berghia stock in the GTA right now?
> 
> ...


peppermint shrimp are a hit and miss. I have had 2 different batches. the first ones I got didn't eat them but the second set did. Also if you are feeding the tank really well then they will not go to the trouble of eating them.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

TBemba said:


> peppermint shrimp are a hit and miss. I have had 2 different batches. the first ones I got didn't eat them but the second set did. Also if you are feeding the tank really well then they will not go to the trouble of eating them.


Same here from experience ... peppermint shrimps are a Hit 'n Miss


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I got peppermint shrimp that are very well fed and if I drop in an Aptasia they will be on it before it hits the bottom of the tank


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

carl said:


> I got peppermint shrimp that are very well fed and if I drop in an Aptasia they will be on it before it hits the bottom of the tank


There you go! Satisfaction guaranteed


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Big Show got their berghia in yesterday


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

I'd like to know which of these 2 method's is far more convincing & reliable ie. Berghia or Peppermint shrimps?

I'm interested to acquire *IF* it really works as per claimed  Hook me up please & Thanks!!


----------



## sdergar (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Will update as to how they do. 

Steve


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I will suggest file fish, they have done a good job for me.


----------



## sdergar (Nov 11, 2010)

So I found the paperwork when I bought these nems. They are the magnificent sea anemone (heteractis magnifica aka ritteri anemone). Also picked up some berghia...time will tell...


----------

